# What are your fashion passions / obsessions?



## Maja (Apr 11, 2006)

What are the things you just can't seem to stop buying? What are your obsessions regarding clothes, accessories, jewelry?

As for clothes, I love short skirts and minis. I'm also obsessed with bags and purses of all kinds. And for jewelry, earrings are my passion. I love earrings of all kinds shapes and sizes.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 11, 2006)

i love low-rise jeans (but not too low and i think i look better in them)

i love above-the-knee length skirts and dresses

i love, love shoes

i have a great love affair w/ diamonds


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 11, 2006)

I love purses &amp; bags..and lots &amp; lots of watches...


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 11, 2006)

I love earrings (since I've taken up beading), denim bermuda shorts, bootleg jeans, tanks and more.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 11, 2006)

popped collars

ripped jeans

mini skirts

long tanks/tops (af and hollister have been doing this so that when you wear low rise jeans it makes you look modest, and its cutee to me)

*many others*


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 11, 2006)

Every woman needs a FLATTERING BRA!

And I love purses and sandals and chocolate brown pants.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 12, 2006)

Love ripped jeans, but I've yet to find a quality pair (odd I know) that I like!


----------



## merilyndhi (Apr 12, 2006)

i love simple cloth with lot of jewelries, can make same dress look absolutely different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Apr 12, 2006)

12-Gauge sweaters (gauge refers to how many knits-per-inch there are),

LeSportsac "Chroma Shine" purses

flat shoes

black dress pants (works with everything)


----------



## tendereyes (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol...good answer..

Uhm..I have a passion for gypsy like clothing...particularly tops to pair with low rise jeans..

I love tote bags but mostly as a mom, I can use them to keep fashionably but also convenient, particularly right now..

I LOVE chandlier earrings though those are going to be retire for another year when the baby comes and then back on after that...LOL...but I do love studs and just silver hoops that hang against the ear...

I love jade with a passion.

Heels...

Dark shades..can never have too many...Lol

Makeup of course...lol

I go for traditional pieces so I can really expand the wardrobe with and I tend to buy things in black, beige and white....


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Apr 12, 2006)

Coach handbags

black pants

great undies and bras

dansko clogs

eyeliners


----------



## Becka (Apr 12, 2006)

high heel boots, can never have enough

MAC e/s


----------



## Liz (Apr 12, 2006)

i love shoes! but my feet are so picky that they will hurt very quickly


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 12, 2006)

mary-janes. in any color or type. its a passion.

clothes from the 50s and 6os.

bright obnioux colors in clothes.

thrifting/antiquing

peter pan collared shirts


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2006)

bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my obsession used to be tops, but i'm not allowing myself to buy any clothes til i lose the weight i gained. i can't wait to go shopping again!


----------



## latina girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats like me I always get blisters or they don't fit right.

I love Gold hoop earings

Cropped hoodie cardi

Higher waisted jeans but not old fashioned high just under my navel &lt;----------otherwise I get muffin top

Push up padded bras- I need all the help I can get


----------



## pieced (Apr 12, 2006)

I have different kinds of hoop earrings, and I love earings, so I'm obssessed with them, and then I love wrap tops...


----------



## redrocks (Apr 12, 2006)

I love jewelry. Bracelets, earrings and necklaces! I have so much now but I just can't stop buying more!

I also love shoes. I must own 9 pair of black shoes. All different kinds! Ken thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## paranoidsponge (Apr 13, 2006)

Earrings! I like having a lot to choose from...


----------



## brownubia (Apr 13, 2006)

I definitely have a passion for all types of funky earrings...different colors, shapes, and the bigger the better.

I like to find colorful purse that match everything I have. My favorite right now is my hot pink oversized hobo bag.

My newest addiction has been big wide belts.


----------



## Leony (Apr 13, 2006)

I just love dresses, tops and sleep wear.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 13, 2006)

purses and jeans. I like having a wide variety of handbags. And jeans, I'm always searching for the perfect fit.


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG! I absolutely love to dress up and be glammed up anywhere i go but ofcourse there are days when you just want to chill and wear comfy clothes. However i make sure that im still styled. I super love vintage pieces now, accessories (be it necklaces, huge rings, huge earrings, cuffs, bangles, huge vintage shades, super large belts) We have this store here called Topshop and its the best. Check out their website. They sell almost vintage look alike stuff there. I super love shorts now with cuff together with my wedges plus big belts. I love our local designers here. I like the structured blouses that looks like it cotoure! Hmmmmm..and shoes that has details...spell FUN FUN FUN shoes. I live in jeans as well. Can i say make up too....MAC!!!! NARS, Shu uemura, DIOR etc! Im not really fond of bags but i will get there...I love ZARA, Mango, Topshop and our local stores here that sells stuff from Thailand! Whew...super fun...i love fashion!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 16, 2006)

Earrings, chandelier, hoops, studs, I love them all!

Jeans, and pants in general...I can't stop myself from buying them!

Bags, I bought 3 on Spring Break alone...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Shoes, namely flats. I love them, so feminine.

ribbon belts in all sorts of colors and styles (stripey, polka dot, solid, rhinestones, etc)


----------



## LeynaBanana (Apr 16, 2006)

Expensive purses.


----------



## TRAViESA (Apr 16, 2006)

bags ,shoes and earrings


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi,

Great topic. For me it's shoes, handbags and earrings. I need :help:


----------



## lavender (Apr 17, 2006)

I keep buying new clothes, shoes and bags. But when I walk into the closet to get dressed, I'm like "Oh god, I don't have ANYTHING to wear!"

I'm also obsessed with earrings.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 17, 2006)

So true, so true.. :laughing:


----------



## LilDee (Apr 18, 2006)

*summer dresses

*jackets

*big hoops and chandelier earrings


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 18, 2006)

Shoes, shoes and more shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jeans

Short denim skirts and

earings


----------



## Tesia (Apr 19, 2006)

I love chandelier earrings,headbands and ribbon belts


----------



## foxyruby (Apr 19, 2006)

_I am currently obsessed with SHOESatches: At the moment Ive got twelve pairs of sandals/heels and 2 rubber shoes!!!I could not wait to go to Manila this July hehe...I will be buying heapsa of shoes for sure :roflmao:_


----------



## foxyruby (Apr 19, 2006)

_oopsies...i forgot to include earrings n i am talking about big azzz earrings (big hoops)are sexyyy_


----------



## Pauline (Apr 23, 2006)

My must have accesories are my boots,my leather handbag,my sunglasses,earings and my lipstick!


----------



## lainey (Apr 26, 2006)

skirts..i can never have enough


----------



## topazrules (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine:

garter panties and garter slips

anything polka dot

Vintage-looking shoes (20's type Mary Janes, t-straps, etc.)

black skirts

fishnets

espadrilles

lace tops


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 26, 2006)

It's hard for me to single things out I have obsessions with clothes period, but my true weakness is SHOES...I could shop for shoes all day everyday, I don't even think about an outfit to wear with them, that's irrelevent! I used to have a passion for ballet flats but now I'm crazy about peep toe heels.


----------

